

Code School releases free in-browser jQuery course - patched
http://jqueryair.com/

======
phren0logy
I bought this a few months ago, and it was very well done. The videos were
informative, and the overwhelming majority of the exercises were useful and
clearly written. Almost all the bugs have been worked out by now. The
interactive console is is a fantastic way to learn with immediate feedback,
and this implementation is better than any of the others I have seen.

I will say though, that after basically paying to beta test it, it does pinch
a bit to see that it's free now. Oh well. I really hope these guys succeed,
because they are doing great stuff.

~~~
ludicast
I'll ditto this. I loved JQuery AIR, but people who bought this (like me)
probably should get vouchers for the advanced course.

Regardless this is a ridiculously polished product with awesome interactive
quizes and great videos. Worth every penny, more so now that it's free :).

------
robbschiller
Stoked to try it out! Thanks for making it free Gregg.

------
smackwho
Awesome, I will start this tonight!

------
iamviolette
Yae!

